# Bike Frame Size



## Jim77 (18 Aug 2007)

I am 6ft 1inch with a 34 inch inside leg (with shoes on) what frame size should I go for?


----------



## Noodley (18 Aug 2007)

It is a bit more complicated than that I'm afraid.

I would advise visiting a shop and trying a few bikes out.

I have more than one bike and the frame size is different from one to another depending on what I am using them for - my racing frame is 63cm, my audax frame is 60cm, my pootling about frame is 58cm. Seatpost length and stem length also make a difference. Etc, etc.

I am sure someone else will maybe try to tell you what size you need, but do not believe them


----------



## Jim77 (18 Aug 2007)

I have tested one that was 61 (I think!). The ride was comfortable (it was a dutch upright bike) and I could touch the ground on both sides with my toes /balls of my feet. This was with the seat down. Am I right in thinking you should go for the biggest frame that you can, so you are not cramped and have the best peddling position?


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Aug 2007)

Jim77 said:


> I have tested one that was 61 (I think!). The ride was comfortable (it was a dutch upright bike) and I could touch the ground on both sides with my toes /balls of my feet. This was with the seat down. Am I right in thinking you should go for the biggest frame that you can, so you are not cramped and have the best peddling position?


No.

A big frame is unweildy and awkward to to ride. I would follow Noodley's advice and visit a decent bike shop where they will give advice and sort it out for you.

Trying to guess the size invariably means you end up with something unsuitable, and the wrong size bike is little more than a pile of junk.


----------

